# chewing... EVERYTHING??



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

ok, so a few days ago i posted asking if chewing and riping paper towel and tolit paper was nomal for a hedgie cause Lulu just loves to rip it up... but now she chews EVERYTHNG!
anything from paper, to the TP tubes, plastic trucks, the couch, clothes. stuff animals. and more.. now is this normal for some hedgies? i mean i put the TP tube in her playpen and she runs up to it and and starts chewing at it. its very strange. and its not like biteing, she acctully just sits there with it in her mouth chewing, she is like part gerbil or something! haha.
but i am worried she is going to hurt her teeth or something..

here is a picture of the little beast in action! LOL :lol: 
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... _3/071.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... _3/073.jpg


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some just love to chew on things, usually cloth but toilet paper tubes work too. It won't hurt her unless she starts to swallow the pieces.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

ok good =D i thought maybe she was watching my gerbils across the room to much and maybe she thought she was a gerbil too :lol: 
and she ussully just chews it and if she gets a piece off she spits it out and starts again. silly little hog :roll: 

Thanks,


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

i would like to see a video of her ferociously attacking the toilet paper/paper towel and the tubes. 

I think it would be funny =D


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hehe ill try and take one tonight, but knowing her when the camera is on she will prolly just sit and stair at me like, "oh you want me to do it?? to bad" :lol:


----------

